# what tractor is this?



## Andrew 110 (Feb 20, 2020)

what tractor is this I found it on a Craigslist post, he said its a Farmall "A"or "supper A" but the hood does not match.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Guys on the YT tractor forum thought it is either a Farmall A or Farmall AI (industrial). I made the same observation..... the hood doesn't match.


----------

